# KIKO makeup? Anyone?



## Susanne (Oct 27, 2009)

There will open a KIKO makeup store near me soon.

Who has ever bought makeup from this brand? 
How would you compare it to MAC? 
Do you like the quality, colour range?


----------



## lilithbloody (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi there!

I know KIKO for more than a year now.

I have eyeshadows, lipglosses, brow stuff, lipsticks, blushes, mascaras and some nail lacquers.

They have two different priced eyeshadows, the cheaper one is supossed to be less pigmented but i cannot tell the diference. Some of their eyeshadows are great, other just good. Kiko also has the "colour sphere" that can be compared to MAC mineralize e/s. I have to say that not all the colors work great, you have to test them at the store to know if they would blend well and their pigmentation 'cause some of them seems to be very pigmented and then when you use them they're not.

 About KIKO lipglosses... they smell like candy! is true, i want to eat them  The colours are nice and they last long.

Kiko has a great variety of mascaras, they have two version of each mascara, wich I find very usefull, so you can get a black one or a brown one.

I could tell lot of things about Kiko, just ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ps: They always have some discounts in a range, for example, for 15 days they have all of their shadows for 3€. Then is when i usually buy kiko make up


----------



## Susanne (Oct 27, 2009)

This sounds great! 

I will try a lipgloss for sure! And I am interested in the e/s. I saw your collection thread - thanks for sharing! 

I will visit the store when it opens, look at their products and come back with questions


----------



## KeishaG14 (Oct 27, 2009)

The colors look GREAT!  I'd love to try them, but don't see them being sent to the US.


----------



## lilithbloody (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_This sounds great! 

I will try a lipgloss for sure! And I am interested in the e/s. I saw your collection thread - thanks for sharing! 

I will visit the store when it opens, look at their products and come back with questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm not sure about Germany, but here in Spain prices are very low, so I guess you would end up by trying more than just a lipgloss.. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeishaG14* 

 
_The colors look GREAT!  I'd love to try them, but don't see them being sent to the US._

 
You can always ask for a custom purchase


----------



## malika (Nov 4, 2009)

I bought some stuff from KIKO when I was in Italy this summer.

Some of the things I got were GREAT, others just so-so.

I got their dual-phase makeup remover, which I think worked wonderfully. Removed makeup effectively, and didn't sting my eyes. A winner!

I got a makeup fixer, from their Dreams collection, that worked very well, made my makeup last longer - but felt like spraying hairspray in my face. Not very pleasant.

I got a blush - OH THE BLUSH! It's the 103, and it's so gorgeous! The material of the packaging is the NARS rubber, and the blush itself is so pigmented I have to be careful applying it. The 103 shade is a peachy-pink similar to Orgasm, but more pink, more pigmented, and suits my coloring (cool) much better than Orgasm. 

I also got the KIKO Supergloss in number 109, which is one of my favourite glosses. Very creamy and pigmented! 

I got a top coat nail polish, which works wonderfully at making my polish last longer - but the label says it has formaldehyde in it. Which scares me a little bit. 

I got some of their brushes too! Like a slanted eyeliner/brow brush, which works wonderfully for brows, eyeshadow as liner and gel liner. I got a big powder brush, but that one was just very prickly and not very soft. I suppose the material was too cheap. So go for the angled brow brush!

I also got a makeup remover pen, for mistakes. It works great! Perfect for when you mess up liner or mascara.

All in all I'd say KIKO is good quality for money. I wish I had tried some of their eyeshadows and what looked like MSFs and mascaras. I will next time!

I will also say that the design of their ads and such, in the store, made me think that the makeup was meant for younger girls than me (I'm only 23). So maybe they should rethink their graphics


----------



## user79 (Nov 5, 2009)

They used to sell in Switzerland, unfortunately the brand has been phased out of my country. It's actually an Italian brand called KIKO Milano.

I bought a few of their lipglosses and glazes and they are AMAZING! In some ways even better than MAC. So pigmented, last forever, but very sticky. But that's why they last so long. I wish I had stocked up, they are very good.

They eyeshadows are so-so, I remember having a lot of fall out and creasing with the cream ones. That's all I've tried. Def give it a shot though.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 6, 2009)

I really want to try the lipglosses! The shop has still not opened, but I hope they will soon.


----------



## PlatinumV (Sep 14, 2010)

Here I am too.
I love e/s, I love KIKO e/s and I can say they are the MOST PIGMENTED e/s I ever tried in my entire life. I can get the coverage that Karlasugar shows usually in her swatches... by simply passing softly over the pan.

They have had some collections with less pigmented e/s, but also those were at level of MAC e/s. Yes, KIKO e/s are more pigmented than MAC ones.

Brushes are not so good, a bit too coarse for me. Blushes are fantastic, a wonderful texture and wonderful colours!
I am not a lip products expert (I don't use them so much) by all my friends said also lip products are fantastic!


----------



## Caderas (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a friend that lives over in Italy and she's sent me 4 things from KIKO!

I have #34 & #49 (DC'd? but #148 is close) eyeshadows, which I'm in love with.
Also have #6 Color Sphere, but mine is brighter than the website picture.
And then I have #24 Cream Shadow!

I'll take pictures as soon as I get my camera back.


----------



## wetwater (Sep 15, 2010)

I got my first Kiko products just a few days ago and I'm in love with it! I got an eyeshadow, which is one of the most pigmented, smooth, and long-lasting eyeshadows I've tried! The color is brilliant as well! (#23) I also got one of their lipsticks, which is a perfect smooth, creamy pinky-nude color. It's not blotchy and looks so natural. I had to try more, so I just got a blush (105) in a plummy color. I've yet to use it, but it swatched wonderfully and oh-so pigmented. In fact, I think my only worry with this is that it might be TOO pigmented! If it's good, I'll have to go try out more stuff! The cream eyeshadow stick thing looked interesting, but I'm not sure about its staying power...


----------



## PlatinumV (Sep 16, 2010)

There are many kinds of cream e/s.
Believe me, SKIP those in a heart-shaped box.
Instead, these KIKO MAKE UP MILANO: Long Lasting Stick Eyeshadow - ombretto tenuta estrema are wonderful! They are also blendable as soon as you put them on your lids, to "fix" after few seconds. And I can assure you that they stay exactly where they are supposed to stay for the entire day! Without creasing!


----------



## PlatinumV (Sep 22, 2010)

Similar Addiction: brand&
some KIKO polishes swatches


----------



## Ilenia (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_There will open a KIKO makeup store near me soon.

Who has ever bought makeup from this brand? 
How would you compare it to MAC? 
Do you like the quality, colour range?_

 
Have you been talking about the one in Oberhausen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've only bought two nail polishes so far and I never wear them because they're of poor quality. Not comparable to Essie or OPI!


----------



## s_lost (Sep 26, 2010)

I first knew Kiko when I was in Italy and I was amazed how cheap and pretty their stuff was/is. But didn't have much time to play with, so just grabbed a few items to give as presents.

Back home, I discovered a recently inaugurated store. I always visit it when I go to the mall, and the best thing about this brand is defintiely the price. I keep trying to love their products, but I can't. I didn't like the mascaras or the brushes, and the es similar to the mineralize are very very glittery (or frosty). I don't have any of the regular ones, because I don't like the texture. The lipsticks have a strong scent, I got 3 and simply can't use them, even leaving them open for several days.

Some examples:







I do like this es and a green one, but I didn't find a 3rd one that I liked. I keep trying though =)

The liner is supposedly waterproof, but is really not. The regular kajals simply disappear after an hour (and used as an eyeliner, not in the waterline!).

The lipstick/pencil was a waste of money. Bad taste in the mouth and it doesn't lasts long.

Anyway, IMO the "good" stuff are very glittery, and the regular not that great. You need to dig.


----------



## PlatinumV (Sep 27, 2010)

They have completely re-done the entire e/s collection. Now they are even more pigmented. And, to say the truth, regular e/s are better than MAC. I can't speak for the other things, since I am a 99% buyer of e/s, but those are wonderful, really!


----------



## Aelya (Dec 7, 2010)

well I bought from KIKO today and for sure I'll not compare to mac in quality. But it's the kind same product ! Mac is better ! But Kiko is great too ! I really love their gloss and blush ! The lipstick are good but they seems really cheap for me ! Eyeshadow are great ! Maybe we can more compare to NYX. I have some picture :


----------



## tats (Nov 23, 2012)

I got my first package from Kiko today and definitely not the last one.. I was impressed with e/s I got so I went to reserach this brand on here..
  	I'm not sure how new these e/s are I've only discovered the brand a few days ago but everything on the website looked so appealing so I gave it a go and ordered couple of things.. Their water eyeshadows seem very impressive although quite a few of the shades were out of stock..
  	I like that their products come in boxes like a luxury brand even tough they are fairly cheap..
  	I will post an update later and swatches..


----------



## mandrake (Mar 13, 2013)

I like the brand, I mainly use their foundations cause they are parabenfree. And they have them for very fair skintones. The eyeshadows are ok, but I hardly use them. The Lipsticks are great too.


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 15, 2013)

thanks for letting us know about the paraben free foundations. this is helpful and good to know! =D


----------



## mandrake (Mar 16, 2013)

glad I could help


----------



## dreamonnnnnn (Jun 20, 2014)

desperately seeking a cp for kiko!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 21, 2015)

So I was in Kings Plaza Mall here in Brooklyn and walked past Kiko and was like "What is this?" I went in and bought some eyeliners, a lipgloss, nail polish and nail polish strips. All on sale. I saw the matte lipsticks and they look good. I'd never even heard of them before!


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 21, 2015)

Susanne said:


> Do you like the quality, colour range?


Honestly Kiko is a good budget brand but MAC is overall better IMO. I love Kiko lip care and balms, es palettes ( but the 2012/2013 ones in fact, at that time quads were gorgeous ), glosses  and powders ( not all ). Eye shadows are very good indeed ( probably better than some MAC ones ), skincare is really budget one compared to middle and high end skincare. Np are good, top coat gel is one of the best ever. I have just applied a Chanel np and I used the Kiko top coat. Kiko is worth splurging I would say.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 21, 2015)

Pics of my mini haul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Eye pencils, lip gloss and nail strips


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 22, 2015)

I love their NPs, especially the sugar mat ones! The eyeshadow sticks are also very good. I recently bought one lipstick because it's an unusual shade and I really like how it performs.


Dominique33 said:


> Honestly Kiko is a good budget brand but MAC is overall better IMO. I love Kiko lip care and balms, es palettes ( but the 2012/2013 ones in fact, at that time quads were gorgeous ), glosses  and powders ( not all ). Eye shadows are very good indeed ( probably better than some MAC ones ), skincare is really budget one compared to middle and high end skincare. Np are good, top coat gel is one of the best ever. I have just applied a Chanel np and I used the Kiko top coat. Kiko is worth splurging I would say.


  http://www.kikocosmetics.co.uk/make-up/hands/nail-treatments/Gel-Look/p-KM0040200310300 Is this the top coat you're talking about? Does it dry quickly? The best top coat I've tried is Seche Vite but I stopped using 2-3 years ago because it is harmful. I've been using OPI RapiDry and it dries quickly but the incredible shine is not there, so I'm looking for something new.


----------



## SlugPower (Mar 31, 2015)

I like Kiko a lot. It doesn't make me break out, which is a problem for A LOT of makeup for me. It's so cheap, too. One thing I dislike is the limited editions. Sometimes there are really great / fun products, but they're limited edition.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 31, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love their NPs, especially the sugar mat ones! The eyeshadow sticks are also very good. I recently bought one lipstick because it's an unusual shade and I really like how it performs. http://www.kikocosmetics.co.uk/make-up/hands/nail-treatments/Gel-Look/p-KM0040200310300 Is this the top coat you're talking about? Does it dry quickly? The best top coat I've tried is Seche Vite but I stopped using 2-3 years ago because it is harmful. I've been using OPI RapiDry and it dries quickly but the incredible shine is not there, so I'm looking for something new.


  The link does not work, the top coat I use has a gel effect . Kiko has launched a new duo ( np and top coat ) it looks very promising and they also launched a new makeup collection ! The Blushes look pretty ( 14, 90 € each ) the bronzers too !


----------



## SlugPower (Mar 31, 2015)

I got that new bronzer (essential bronzer, modern tribes). It's very good, but "expensive" for their usual. Huge pan too.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 1, 2015)

SlugPower said:


> I got that new bronzer (essential bronzer, modern tribes). It's very good, but "expensive" for their usual. Huge pan too.


  Warm or Sienna?

  http://www.kikocosmetics.co.uk/make-up/limited-editions/modern-tribes/Essential-Bronzer/p-KC03001051


----------



## SlugPower (Apr 1, 2015)

war


montREALady said:


> Warm or Sienna?
> 
> http://www.kikocosmetics.co.uk/make-up/limited-editions/modern-tribes/Essential-Bronzer/p-KC03001051


  Warm Melange.













  The thing is huge, it has 20g. It is a brown casing with a mirror on the lid, and it "glues" together with magnets.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 1, 2015)

SlugPower said:


> war
> Warm Melange.
> 
> 
> ...


  I would definitely go with the darker, Sienna, if I get it. Maybe I'll check it out in the store over the weekend. The casing looks so cool!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 1, 2015)

SlugPower said:


> I got that new bronzer (essential bronzer, modern tribes). It's very good, but "expensive" for their usual. Huge pan too.


  I agree It is a huge pan, I purchased the bronzer ( the lighter one ) and one blush . You are correct 17 € is quite pricey, the duo np is cheap though ( 7, 90 top coat included ). The blush well 14,90€ It is still ok all the more as the packagings are beautiful. I would recommand this summer collection, I paid 40€ for the blush, the bronzer and one duo np, a Chanel blush is 40€ ! The Kiko brush looks very good too .


----------



## SlugPower (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes, the Tribes Brish seemed very good. I already had gotten the Generations one though I don't need a fourth pwoder brush lol. I didn't need the third either, but it was too cute to pass.


----------



## Corally (Apr 3, 2015)

SlugPower said:


> war
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful! I also really like the packaging. I love Kiko so I might pick up a couple of things from Modern Tribes collection. Need to take a closer look.


----------



## oliviahood96 (Apr 7, 2015)

Has anyone bought products from the new 'Modern Tribes' collection? Would really like to see swatches


----------



## KathrynLauraR (Apr 20, 2015)

I'd also love to see swatches, particularly  of the eye pencils from this collection, the shades look gorgeous but don't know which ones to choose!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 20, 2015)

I haven't seen that particular collection yet, but in my experience you can't go wrong with pencils by Kiko. That's one thing they do exceptionally well - I like all their liners I've ever gotten, either for eyes or lips!


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 20, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I haven't seen that particular collection yet, but in my experience you can't go wrong with pencils by Kiko. That's one thing they do exceptionally well - I like all their liners I've ever gotten, either for eyes or lips!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 20, 2015)

oliviahood96 said:


> Has anyone bought products from the new 'Modern Tribes' collection? Would really like to see swatches


  I Have 1 bronzer, 1 blush and The brush . Really worth buying . No swatches but I really recommand the collection, The powders have a soft texture, it is easy to play with and to build up. The texture is a light one, not comparable to MAC MSF for exemple. But Kiko powders give a soft healthy glow and it is quite flattering. The brush is quite good IMO.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 20, 2015)

KathrynLauraR said:


> I'd also love to see swatches, particularly of the eye pencils from this collection, the shades look gorgeous but don't know which ones to choose!


  Swatch of the blue liner:
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7UBO2--lgQ From 14:10


----------



## cocomomo80 (Apr 20, 2015)

I still have no idea where I can buy this brand in the USA. I absolutely love this collection, and I'm having a hard time finding a site online that actually sells Kiko. I've searched eBay, but I wouldn't dare pay those those absurd costs. Does anyone from the US know where to get this collection?


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 20, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> I still have no idea where I can buy this brand in the USA. I absolutely love this collection, and I'm having a hard time finding a site online that actually sells Kiko. I've searched eBay, but I wouldn't dare pay those those absurd costs. Does anyone from the US know where to get this collection?


  http://www.kikocosmetics.us - It lists some physical stores (all on the east coast), but there is no US online store.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll check this out soon. It looks very interesting. Sienna looks like the one I would want. It's hard for me to find a bronzer that doesn't make me look muddy.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 21, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'll check this out soon. It looks very interesting. Sienna looks like the one I would want. It's hard for me to find a bronzer that doesn't make me look muddy.


  I like their stuff and the look of the store. Where MAC is black, dark and edgy, Kiko is bright, white and airy. There's one in Kings Plaza Brooklyn, not sure where you lived in NYC.


----------



## oliviahood96 (Apr 21, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I like their stuff and the look of the store. Where MAC is black, dark and edgy, Kiko is bright, white and airy. There's one in Kings Plaza Brooklyn, not sure where you lived in NYC.


  I've been to the store in London and in Spain and the staff are really nice, not at all pushy or in your face. That sometimes puts me off of going into makeup shops


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 21, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I like their stuff and the look of the store. Where MAC is black, dark and edgy, Kiko is bright, white and airy. There's one in Kings Plaza Brooklyn, not sure where you lived in NYC.


  I'm very familiar with Kings Plaza. That was my mall of choice when I lived in the BK. Oh man do I miss those cookies! Lucky for me they recently opened a store right here in South Beach. The MAC Pro is two blocks from it. Mwahahahahahahahahaa!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 21, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm very familiar with Kings Plaza. That was my mall of choice when I lived in the BK. Oh man do I miss those cookies! Lucky for me they recently opened a store right here in South Beach. The MAC Pro is two blocks from it. Mwahahahahahahahahaa!


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 22, 2015)

http://www.reallyree.com/2015/04/kiko-modern-tribes-collection-review-swatches.html


----------



## jahlovelinda (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi.  I just got back from Italy and brought back a mini haul of Kiko makeup.  I discovered the brand a couple of years ago.  I love their moisturizing lipstick, colored mascaras, blue, purple and green.  Yes! Green!  The pencil eyeliners are great.  I also bought two items from their limited edition summer collection which is gorgeous.   I bought one of the large Tribal blushes in the medium, not too pink and one of the large blush angled brushes from the same collection.  Yes, the blush box is large, but it has staying power so you don't need to carry it with you.  Their eyelash curler is really nice too.  The only complaint I have about their products is that their liquid eye area illuminator/concealer burned my eyes when I applied it so I dumped it.  I live in San Francisco.  There is no Kinko here yet, so I can only shop with them when I travel.  I wish I would have gotten a few more products when I was in Italy.  My basic product is Nars, not Mac, for foundation, blush and lip glosses.  I use Mac for lipstick and Diorshow blue mascara which is the best blue I have found.  The Kinko is a little lighter and way cheaper.  I have used the green and purple in Kinko.  Both are pretty on.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 25, 2015)

kiko has rly good quality nail polish and the price is epic
  i love their invisible lip liner
  the velvet lipsticks are rly comfortable and grate color
  everyone of my friends praise long lasting eyeshadow sticks say that they hold up and the shades are rly good
and the latest addition to my collection is the purple eyeliner


  since im eurpe its rly easy for me to get ahold of their products


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 25, 2015)

And now there's a US online store!  http://www.kikocosmetics.com/en-us


----------



## Jayjayy (Jul 25, 2015)

I really like Kiko!! They're expanding locations so now there's one near me in DC, but the store I visited in NY was the best. They're having a major sale on their new website...I ordered a bunch of stuff last night for 50% off. I've had the most luck with their mascara and cream eyeshadow pencils (seriously to die for). The nail polish and top coat system I bought was a bust. The one skincare I have is meh, but the line is so extensive I'm sure some of it is better.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 25, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> And now there's a US online store!  http://www.kikocosmetics.com/en-us


  Thank you so much for posting this! I used to go to Kiko when I lived in Milan. Now that I'm back in Texas I've missed it. So glad there's online ordering now!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 25, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> http://www.kikocosmetics.com/en-us


  I was just griping about this in another thread. I was just complaining that I miss the fact that I'm no longer near to a Kiko store since I left Miami. I'm really excited they have the site up and running!!! Their lipsticks, liners and some shadows are amazing and the price point for the quality you are getting is great. I wholeheartedly recommend Kiko to anyone that's curious.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jul 27, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> *kiko has rly good quality nail polish and the price is epic*
> i love their invisible lip liner
> the velvet lipsticks are rly comfortable and grate color
> everyone of my friends praise long lasting eyeshadow sticks say that they hold up and the shades are rly good
> ...


  I agree! I own 30+ NPs and I love them, especially the sugar mats! 



  I just got back from Italy too - they had a lot of products on sale! I got 2 of the water eyeshadows, a NP and one of the LE mosaic powder - it reminds me of the new Dior highlighter (Cosmopolite collection) but I've only swatched the latter in store, I'll report back when I buy it.


----------

